# Solved: i5 Processor vs i7 Processor and HP vs. Toshiba vs. Sony



## iHaveQuestions (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm getting a new laptop and I need help choosing. The one in Best Buy is $800, and the one on HP is $1000. The only difference I notice is that the one on HP is i7 processor, compared to the one on Best Buy which is i5 processor. It'd be great if you guys could point out other differences.

Basically, can anyone tell me what they think about the following computers? Is an i7 processor worth an extra $200, compared to the i5 processor? Which laptop do you recommend I buy?

(BEST BUY) HP - Pavilion Laptop / Intel® Core i5 Processor / 17.3" Display / 8GB Memory / 750GB Hard Drive - Dark Umber
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/HP+-+Pa...p?id=1218343867581&skuId=2678499#BVRRWidgetID

(HP) HP - Pavilion Laptop / i7 Processor / 17.3" Display / 8GB Memory / 750GB Hard Drive - Dark Umber
http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/s...es_name=dv7tqe_series&a1=Brand&v1=HP Pavilion

Also, are HP laptops good compared to Toshiba and Sony?


----------



## iHaveQuestions (Jul 31, 2009)

Does nobody have this laptop?


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Both of those are pretty high-end. I'm assuming you do things that require the horsepower? 

Can't comment on the mobile i7, but my work laptop (an HP Probook), has an i5 and it's definitely very quick. HP's construction is also typically pretty good, although definitely better in their business lines.

Out of the three brands you mentioned, I'd pick Toshiba, but everyone has their own opinions there.


----------



## marksm (Nov 14, 2011)

I would like to recommend you HP - Pavilion Laptop / Intel® Core&#8482; i5 because you can get almost all other features at low price.


----------

